# removal RVHOST.exe in PC & New Folder.exe in (USB)



## hijamekindaichi (Jul 11, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:24:13 AM, on 7/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\ComSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAPRPCSK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Waktu Solat\waktusolat.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Packs\Crystal XP\YzToolbar\YzToolbar.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\NetworkAgent\klnagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\Web\Service\DbServer.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient 2.6] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup 2.5] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Samsung Common SM] "C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\ComSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAPON] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Spool\Drivers\w32x86\3\CAPONN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My App] C:\Program Files\Desktop Clock\Desktop Clock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Waktu Solat.lnk = C:\Program Files\Waktu Solat\waktusolat.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Startup: Y'z Toolbar.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Canon LBP-810 Status Window.LNK = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Network Agent (klnagent) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\NetworkAgent\klnagent.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan Master Service (ofcservice) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: USBest Service Zero (UTSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE


----------



## hijamekindaichi (Jul 11, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:24:13 AM, on 7/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\ComSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAPRPCSK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Waktu Solat\waktusolat.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Packs\Crystal XP\YzToolbar\YzToolbar.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\NetworkAgent\klnagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\Web\Service\DbServer.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient 2.6] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup 2.5] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Samsung Common SM] "C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\ComSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAPON] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Spool\Drivers\w32x86\3\CAPONN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My App] C:\Program Files\Desktop Clock\Desktop Clock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Waktu Solat.lnk = C:\Program Files\Waktu Solat\waktusolat.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Startup: Y'z Toolbar.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Canon LBP-810 Status Window.LNK = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPPSWK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Workstations\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Network Agent (klnagent) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\NetworkAgent\klnagent.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan Master Service (ofcservice) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: USBest Service Zero (UTSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE


----------

